# Zombie costume for your dog



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a little shih-tzu that I wanted to turn into a zombie dog for Halloween. I also wanted to spend as little money as possible. I went to the Dollar Store and picked up a toddler shirt that looked about his size. I cut off the sleeves and made sure he could fit in it. For the areas where I wanted ripped off flesh, I took masking tape and covered up the shirt. Next I spray painted the shirt with some fluorescent green I had. I pulled off the masking tape and drew blood and bones in those white areas with Sharpie markers.

This was a more cartoon version of a zombie. Non-threatening so kids wouldn't be afraid to pet him.


----------



## tayasdad (Oct 19, 2012)

If there is one thing better then zombies, its zombie dogs! Nice work.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

I really like that.

Nice show!

I have two cats that would make perfect "Zombies".

TC


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

looks gr8!

maybe dirty up the shirt a bit more?

amk


----------

